# Cleaning Set Plaster from Tools



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

probably need to scrape or wire brush. if you find an acid that works, will prob damage tools too


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah id have to say take a wire brush to it


----------



## markos55 (Jul 7, 2010)

I havent tried this myself yet, but they say windex with amonia will clean plaster off tools and good for mud dobbers nest too.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

markos55 said:


> I havent tried this myself yet, but they say windex with amonia will clean plaster off tools and good for mud dobbers nest too.


That would be interesting if true. Those nest are hard to get rid of.

I wonder in vinegar would help get rid of the plaster. I've seen it used (soaking) to get concrete off of steel parts.


----------

